# st. elmo's Fire



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Elmo shadowboxing!


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

bumping this..because I think I entered at the wrong date?


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

he has SERIOUSLY big gill thingies whatever-they're-called lol!
gorgeous fellow


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Awww he's soo cute!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------

